# MFS Quad therapy



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

hi all, 

so following to failed ETs, its our last frostie try this month and have done a scratch all ready.
although I have no fertility issues, MFS have said to do quad therapy on me - has anyone else done this??

whats really peeing me off is why do they wait until you've failed a bunch of times before throwing the kitchen sink at it? given the choice don't we all want to give each try the best chance ? especially when your paying privately and its so painful emotionally and physically .... I'm pretty cross, bummed out and assuming its not gonna work anyway  

ggrrrrr


----------



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

well, just in case anyone was wondering I've started quad therapy today (and im also a lot less grumpy about the whole thing. Its just our last frostie and the pressure is extra. Plus you know how the moods can have their ups and downs on this journey).

Anyway, it is taking orally steroid tablets to suppress immune issues, pessary bullets (in either hole - yuck) to support implantation, one injection to do with thyroid connected to blood stuff (cant you tell I'm not a doctor!) and IF you reach BFP aspirin tablets daily again connected to blood.

First day of it all today the steroid tablets were the worst thing believe it or not - tasted quite bitter.

I wasn't looking forward to injections again, but having had a scratch and even emby transfers, injection pain is suddenly very low !

The bullet was easy.

Any way, FET on Monday coming and I'm in a very 'we cant do any more than we are' frame of mind and feeling very balanced. 

Hope everyone is having a good day today and good luck to all of us, no matter where you are up to x


----------



## MrsPG (Apr 7, 2012)

Good luck. I've never heard of quad therapy but it sounds thorough!


----------



## Mia78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi kk79

I had quad therapy at MFS in November after 6 failed cycles (3 IUI, 2 IVF and 1 FET). I am now 35 weeks pregnant. The 3 embryo transfers all resulted in chemical pregnancies. As I have no known fertility issues, I was convinced it was an immune issue, although many Drs are sceptical about immune issues and treatment. I believe the Prednisolone was needed to stop my body from rejecting the embryo and definitely helped to prevent another early miscarriage. Like you, I feel exactly the same about only being offered the quad therapy after 6 failed cycles. I am upset about the physical, emotional and financial cost and will always wonder whether one of the earlier cycles would have been successful with the right medication.
Good luck with your treatment!   
Xx


----------



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi mia, that gives me great hope, thank you so much for replying. fingers crossed for us all x


----------

